# NIE - again!



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

So being super organised I thought I would apply for my NIE number in August at the Spanish Consulate in London. It was applied for on the 6th August went off in the numbered diplomatic post bag which I'm told is delivered by hand straight to the aircraft that takes it to Madrid and I'm assured it reached the correct office in Madrid. Only I'm still waiting 5 months later and no sign of it. My solicitor tells me that I'm being impatient and haven't waited long enough but our car needs insuring and as I am the legal owner the law in Spain says I have to be the main policy holder, but to do this I need an NIE number. Grrrrrr.

So I have decdided that I will apply for a new NIE (as I have never seen the old one). I can go to Fuengirola or Torremolinos police stations frrom where I live (according to my solicitor) and I remember someone on the forum saying that because of all the NIE chaos as Fuengirola you could now phone and make an appointment.
Does anyone know if this is true and if so what the number to call is?

Many thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I bet you get there and they tell you it is already going through the "system" ... do let us know!

Sounds like need to consider changing your solicitor too! Five months not long enough?? Ours took ten days (but we did it directly at the police station).


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

when I contacted the Spanish Embassy in London I was told despite others telling me it was possible, that NIE's could NOT be applied for via them 

I had my lawyer do it for me while dealing with my house purchase - was a lot easier


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

The number for appointments is 952 198355. This does not guarantee a time just that you are on the list for that day.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

you only had to ask Nat, I can take you to the police station in Torremolinos where I went. They can make you an appointment, give you some horrendous forms to fill in and then you can go back for your appointment and be told that they cant do it cos you're already in the system!!! Seriously tho I've just had to get my NIE/residencia replaced because I lost my old one and changed my address!

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

It has been quite a few years since I got mine and my son's but when I did it, I went in to Fuengirola police station, got an appointment and got the form to pay the money in at the bank at the same time. On the day of the appointment in Fuengirola, went in about 9, was seen within about half an hour and was out 5 or 10 minutes later with both NIEs. Which was extremely lucky since I had to get my son to his nursery Christmas party by 10.30! We even got offered a chocolate each because it was at Christmas time and the police officer noticed on my form that it was my birthday! I nearly fainted with disbelief!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We queued for less than an hour at our local police station - no appointment required - and were given our NIE and Residencia on the spot.
It amused us to see Brits who had brought a gestor/abogado waiting in line with the rest of us only to find that the very agreable official at the desk spoke fluent English.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> We queued for less than an hour at our local police station - no appointment required - and were given our NIE and Residencia on the spot.
> It amused us to see Brits who had brought a gestor/abogado waiting in line with the rest of us only to find that the very agreable official at the desk spoke fluent English.


"Very agreeable" and you got it on the spot?
Now now mary... how much flirting did you do to get "very agreeable" and "instant"?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> "Very agreeable" and you got it on the spot?
> Now now mary... how much flirting did you do to get "very agreeable" and "instant"?


I just went there early i.e. before nine o'clock, stood in a queue, a nice lady came out and handed out numbered tickets -I think there were fifty - then told people who came after number 50 not to waste time waiting but to come back the next day.
We went into a clean, pleasant waiting room with potted plants and a large photo of the King, chatted to the others waiting,got called forward, handed over the required docs, went to the bank next door, paid 10 euros each, went back to the office and the nice lady immediately beckoned us over, took the stamped docs and gave us a NIE/Residencia certificate. 
So different from the same process in Prague: filthy room, no queue system, smelly unpleasant non-English-speaking officials....I went twice to no avail, eventually paid an agency £300 to do something that should have been free....bribes involved somewhere along the line.
What amused us about the Spanish process was the indignation of the Brits who had brought lawyers -totally unnecessary - and who found they had to wait in line like everyone else.
Total waste of money!
But I accept that we were lucky and that the process might not be so painfree everywhere in Spain.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I just went there early i.e. before nine o'clock, stood in a queue, a nice lady came out and handed out numbered tickets -I think there were fifty - then told people who came after number 50 not to waste time waiting but to come back the next day.
> We went into a clean, pleasant waiting room with potted plants and a large photo of the King, chatted to the others waiting,got called forward, handed over the required docs, went to the bank next door, paid 10 euros each, went back to the office and the nice lady immediately beckoned us over, took the stamped docs and gave us a NIE/Residencia certificate.
> So different from the same process in Prague: filthy room, no queue system, smelly unpleasant non-English-speaking officials....I went twice to no avail, eventually paid an agency £300 to do something that should have been free....bribes involved somewhere along the line.
> What amused us about the Spanish process was the indignation of the Brits who had brought lawyers -totally unnecessary - and who found they had to wait in line like everyone else.
> ...


Was this the initial application, IE you had no NIE number before? Here everyone I have taken is different. You have to wait 2 weeks for NIE, but when you get that you can apply for and be issued with the greed residency certificate instantly while you wait.

Agree though, have always found the staff pleasant and helpful.

You are right, there are always peope there with gestors who charge them about 100€ just to baby sit them. I guess thats their work. I take some of my clients but more of a "friendly favour" than anything else.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> Was this the initial application, IE you had no NIE number before? Here everyone I have taken is different. You have to wait 2 weeks for NIE, but when you get that you can apply for and be issued with the greed residency certificate instantly while you wait.
> 
> Agree though, have always found the staff pleasant and helpful.
> 
> You are right, there are always peope there with gestors who charge them about 100€ just to baby sit them. I guess thats their work. I take some of my clients but more of a "friendly favour" than anything else.


We got our NIEs about three weeks after arriving and yes we were driven to the police station in Malaga by an abogado friend of a friends. He charged us 60€ total which since he had to drive us there and park was money well spent. He also breezed passed the queue, paid the money and whisked us in and we were out within half an hour much to the annoyance of the queue who hadnt moved in the time it took us!

When I went to change my address, i went to Torremolinos police station and was given an appointment for three weeks ahead. I turned up at the appointment time having paid my fee and was out within 5 minutes

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> Was this the initial application, IE you had no NIE number before? Here everyone I have taken is different. You have to wait 2 weeks for NIE, but when you get that you can apply for and be issued with the greed residency certificate instantly while you wait.
> 
> Agree though, have always found the staff pleasant and helpful.
> 
> You are right, there are always peope there with gestors who charge them about 100€ just to baby sit them. I guess thats their work. I take some of my clients but more of a "friendly favour" than anything else.


It was our first application, just before Christmas 2008.. We'd been in Spain a week or two. What really speeded things up was downloading the form helpfully put on a sticky by Stravinsky. That and reading up what docs we needed to have with us.
Compared to our Czech experience it was fantastic.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> We got our NIEs about three weeks after arriving and yes we were driven to the police station in Malaga by an abogado friend of a friends. He charged us 60€ total which since he had to drive us there and park was money well spent. He also breezed passed the queue, paid the money and whisked us in and we were out within half an hour much to the annoyance of the queue who hadnt moved in the time it took us!
> 
> When I went to change my address, i went to Torremolinos police station and was given an appointment for three weeks ahead. I turned up at the appointment time having paid my fee and was out within 5 minutes
> 
> Jo xxx


I think you southerners get better treatment! Here even the abogados have to wait... many push the queue but they dont get special treatment jeje

Oh, moving soonnn i will need to change my address... car, nie, uff so many things to do.. this will be a new experience for me!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> Oh, moving soonnn i will need to change my address... car, nie, uff so many things to do.. this will be a new experience for me!


I havent summoned up the courage yet to do the car!!! I've done the NIE/residencia, my social security number and the padron so far! And apart from having lost my original residencia certificate (which caused complications to say the least), it wasnt too difficult 

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> I havent summoned up the courage yet to do the car!!! I've done the NIE/residencia, my social security number and the padron so far! And apart from having lost my original residencia certificate (which caused complications to say the least), it wasnt too difficult
> 
> Jo xxx


jeje i will let you know how i get on ... i think now i am so used to the spanish system im quite relaxed about it... turn up... casually ask where to go... go there (expecting to be told its the wrong place and to go back to where i came from), take a book to read and hope that someone takes pitty on me and dals with my issue before they close and go home.....and if not.. theres always tomorrow!

Oh yes and if they start to get stroppy, get stroppy back... seems to work for the Spanish!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> Oh yes and if they start to get stroppy, get stroppy back... seems to work for the Spanish!


Oh yes! The Tantrum! That works a treat. I had cause to go into one at the social security office, when having travelled the costa del sol and arrived back there at 2 minutes before closing time they wouldnt help me........ a tantrum meant that suddenly they would 

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> Oh yes! The Tantrum! That works a treat. I had cause to go into one at the social security office, when having travelled the costa del sol and arrived back there at 2 minutes before closing time they wouldnt help me........ a tantrum meant that suddenly they would
> 
> Jo xxx


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

